# Yukon Cornelius



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I finally finished Yukon Friday.
In 2016 I carved the abominable snowman and crafted the elves.
Good times good memories.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Nicely done, Aj! As a child, those Rankin/Bass characters were as much a part of my Christmas as anything I can remember.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

APPLAUSE! You really did a nice job on them, the painting is also well done.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. Next year I'll make the dentist maybe ?
Happy holiday


----------



## rtbrmb (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful work, takes me back 40+ years. Your options are endless for future carvings,

Thanks for sharing.

Bill in MI


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work on all!

Claude


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

would have liked more and better pictures but from what I see they are very true to life *GREAT JOB :<))*


----------

